# Activision and Bungie announced a 10-year partnership



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Bungie Partners With Activision
*
*10 year exclusive deal announced. 
*by Martin Robinson, IGN UK

*UK, * *April 29, 2010* - Bungie has just announced a deal with Activision Blizzard, spanning some ten years, that will see the publishing giant releasing the Halo developer's next big franchise. 

Bungie President Harold Ryan explained the announcement, saying "We chose to partner with Activision on our next IP because of their global reach, multi-platform experience and marketing expertise, From working together over the past nine months on this agreement, it is clear that Activision supports our commitment to giving our fans the best possible gaming experiences." 

Bungie is currently at work on Halo: Reach, a game that's now looking ever more likely to be its last entry in the franchise. 

The deal gives Activision the rights to publish Bungie's games for the next 10 years across multiple formats, although Bungie remains independent and will still own its own intellectual property. 

"Bungie has developed some of the most compelling and successful games, multiplayer experiences and thriving fan communities, and this alliance underscores our long-standing commitment to foster the industry's best creative talent," said Activision Blizzard's COO Thomas Tippl, "Our unprecedented partnership with Bungie will enable us to broaden our pipeline of exciting new games as we continue to strengthen our industry position and pursue long-term growth opportunities."

*Source: IGN*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

This should actually be pretty good for gamers, at least those into halo and CoD style gaming. 

I hope they come up with something new and interesting between them though. One thing Bungie have been strong on is features, and a new IP with strong varied features could well be a good thing.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I have read a ton of comments by the gaming community and it seems that the fear is that bungie may get a raw deal like IW.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah, I can certainly understand that, but if they are going to sign up for ten years, then they must have something good in there, and a decent deal on the table. 10 years is a long time. That said, 10 year security might be all that Bungie want.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Ten years is quite a long time, I will like to see what new IPs they come up with since they don't have to focus on Halo anymore.


----------

